# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  उलझनें सखी की

## xman

*मैं 26 वर्षीया विवाहिता हूं। एक वर्ष पहले मैंने प्रेम विवाह किया था। शादी से पहले हमारे आपसी संबंध बहुत अच्छे थे, लेकिन अब मुझे अपने पति का स्वभाव बहुत बदला हुआ नजर आ रहा है। आजकल वह मेरे साथ बहुत रूखा व्यवहार करते हैं। छोटी-छोटी बातों का भी गलत मतलब निकालकर मुझसे नाराज हो जाते हैं। चूंकि मैंने अपने माता-पिता की मर्जी के खिलाफ जाकर शादी की थी, इसलिए इस समस्या के बारे में उनसे बात नहीं कर सकती। समझ में नहीं आता कि मुझे क्या करना चाहिए?*

----------


## xman

अकसर प्रेम विवाह के बाद पति को ऐसा महसूस होने लगता है कि प्रेमिका पूरी तरह से मेरी पत्नी बन चुकी है और अब इसे मेरी हर बात माननी ही पडेगी। यह गलतफहमी दूर होने में थोडा वक्त लगता है। आप घबराएं नहीं। शादी से पहले पति के साथ जैसा व्यवहार करती थीं, उसमें कोई बदलाव न लाएं। उनके सामने अपनी उदासी जाहिर न करें, लेकिन उनसे थोडा कम बातचीत करें। आप उनके रूखेपन का जवाब अपनी चुप्पी और औपचारिक व्यवहार से दें। ससुराल वालों से बेहतर संबंध बनाए रखने की कोशिश करें। मुझे पूरा यकीन है कि जल्द ही आपके पति को अपनी भूल का एहसास होगा और आपके रिश्ते संभल जाएंगे।

----------


## xman

*मैं 34 वर्षीया विवाहिता और 2 बच्चों की मां हूं। पिछले कुछ वर्षो से मेरी सास भी हमारे साथ रहने लगी हैं। वह घर से जुडे छोटे-छोटे मामलों में बहुत ज्यादा रोक-टोक करती हैं। इस वजह से मैं परेशान हो जाती हूं। उनकी ऐसी आदतों की वजह से घर का वातावरण तनावपूर्ण हो जाता है। आप ही बताएं कि इसका क्या समाधान है?*

----------


## xman

अभी आपको सूझबूझ से काम लेना चाहिए। आप सास से बहस न करें। उन्हें घर का कोई ऐसा काम सौंप दें, जिसमें उनकी रुचि हो। इससे उन्हें ऐसा महसूस होगा कि इस घर पर उनका भी अधिकार है। कभी-कभी आप उन्हें अपने साथ मंदिर या मार्केट ले जाएं। कभी उन्हें कोई प्यारा-सा गिफ्ट दिला दें। फिर देखिए कि आप कैसे उनकी फेवरेट बहू बन जाती हैं।

----------


## xman

*मैं 23 वर्षीया अविवाहिता हूं और एक अच्छी कंपनी में जॉब करती हूं। एक लडके के साथ मेरा अफेयर था, लेकिन छह महीने पहले हमारा ब्रेकअप हो गया, क्योंकि वह किसी और से प्यार करने लगा था। इस वजह से आजकल मैं गहरी उदासी और डिप्रेशन में चली गई हूं। किसी से भी मिलने-जुलने और बातें करने का मन नहीं करता। आप ही बताएं मैं इस मनोदशा से बाहर कैसे निकलूं?*

----------


## xman

आपके साथ मेरी पूरी सहानुभूति है, लेकिन यकीन मानिए कि ऐसे धोखेबाज इंसान के साथ रिश्ता जोडने से बेहतर यही है कि वह अभी ही आपकी जिंदगी से अलग हो गया। जरा सोचिए कि अगर वह लडका शादी के बाद ऐसी हरकत करता तो आप पर क्या बीतती? जिस इंसान में रिश्तों के प्रति कमिटमेंट न हो उसके साथ घुट-घटकर जीने से अच्छा है कि पहले ही नाता तोड लिया जाए। इस बात को लेकर खुद को दोषी न समझें। आप अपनी सेहत पर ध्यान दें और पूरे जोश के साथ नए जीवन की शुरुआत करें।

----------


## xman

*मैं 42 वर्षीया अविवाहिता हूं और एक अच्छी कंपनी में जॉब करती हूं। मेरे सभी छोटे भाई-बहनों की शादी हो चुकी है। अब तक मेरे साथ मां रहती थीं, लेकिन छह माह पहले उनका भी देहांत हो गया। अब मुझे बहुत अकेलापन महसूस होता है। अपने एक कलीग से मेरी बहुत अच्छी दोस्ती है। उसने मेरे सामने विवाह का प्रस्ताव भी रखा है, लेकिन वह उम्र में मुझसे 3 वर्ष छोटा है। इस वजह से मैंने उसे मना कर दिया। मुझे इस बात का डर लगता है कि कहीं उम्र की इस दूरी की वजह से शादी के बाद हमारे संबंधों में असहजता पैदा न हो। उसने मुझसे कहा है कि वह थोडे समय तक मेरा इंतजार कर सकता है, लेकिन खुद से छोटी उम्र के लडके के साथ शादी की बात सोचते हुए मुझे झिझक महसूस हो रही है। समझ में नहीं आ रहा कि क्या निर्णय लूं?*

----------


## xman

आप बेझिझक इस रिश्ते के लिए हां कर दें। प्यार की कोई उम्र नहीं होती और यह तीन वर्ष का फासला सिर्फ आपकी सोच में है। शादी के बाद भी इस वजह से आपके रिश्ते में कोई बदलाव नहीं आएगा। जिंदगी के इस मोड पर आपको एक ऐसे सच्चे दोस्त की जरूरत है, जो आपकी भावनाओं को समझते हुए जीवन भर आपका साथ निभाए। आप खुशनसीब हैं कि आपको ऐसा सच्चा दोस्त मिल गया है और उसे अपना हमसफर बनाने में जरा भी संकोच न बरतें। सकारात्मक सोच के साथ नए जीवन की शुरुआत करें, खुशियां आपका इंतजार कर रही हैं।

----------


## xman

*मैं 62 वर्षीया गृहिणी हूं। मेरी दोनों बेटियों का विवाह एक ही परिवार के दो भाइयों से हुआ है, लेकिन शादी के बाद दोनों बहनों के बीच पहले जैसा प्यार देखने को नहीं मिलता। छोटी-छोटी बातों को लेकर अकसर उनके बीच अनबन हो जाती है। मैं उन्हें समझाने की बहुत कोशिश करती हूं, लेकिन कोई फायदा नजर नहीं आता। वैसे उनके सास-ससुर बहुत अच्छे हैं और उन्होंने इस झगडे को दूर करने के लिए दोनों को अलग-अलग फ्लैट में रहने की सलाह दी, लेकिन इसके बाद भी दोनों हमेशा एक-दूसरे की बुराई करती रहती हैं। इस उम्र में अपनी संतान को खुश देखकर ही माता-पिता को सच्ची खुशी मिलती है, लेकिन बेटियों की वजह से मेरा मन बहुत खिन्न रहता है। आप ही बताएं कि मुझे क्या करना चाहिए?*

----------


## xman

आप दोनों बेटियों की हर शिकायत को नजरअंदाज करना शुरू कर दें। उनकी वजह से इस उम्र में तनावग्रस्त होना आपके लिए अच्छा नहीं है। दोनों से एक-दूसरे के बारे में बातें न करें, बल्कि अपने दामादों को विश्वास में लेकर उनके साथ बेहतर संवाद बनाए रखें। अपनी बेटियों से कहें कि एक-दूसरे की बुराई करने के बजाय उन्हें सारा ध्यान अपने पति और बच्चों की देखभाल पर केंद्रित करना चाहिए। आप अपना मन शांत रखें, धीरे-धीरे आपकी बेटियां संभल जाएंगी।

----------

